# Seerosen blühen dieses Jahr nicht



## hantaner (10. Juni 2010)

Hallo!

In meinem Teich habe ich zwei Seerosen, keine von beiden bildete in diesem Jahr bisher Knospen. Bin echt enttäuscht. Bisher hatten sie mit den ersten Blättern auch gleich Knospen nachgeschoben. Dieses Jahr tut sich gar nichts. Aber ein Haufen Blätter sind vorhanden. Ich kann mir keinen Reim darauf machen. Selbst nach Teilung des Rizomes im Herbst der vergangen Jahre blühten sie im folgenden Jahr kräftig. Liegt es daran, daß ich den Teich im Frühjahr gründlich gereinigt habe? Das ist der einzige Unterschied zu den vorangegangenen Jahren. Zu wenig Nährstoffe kann ich mir aber auch nicht vorstellen, da an den Teichrändern Fadenalgen sind. Die Pflanzen im Filterbecken wachsen ebenfalls kräftig. Das Wasser selber ist klar, ich kann bis zu einem Meter Tiefe schauen. Eigentlich wie immer... (nur halt blütenlose Seerosen)


----------



## Christine (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Seerosen blühen dieses Jahr nicht*

Hi,

mal davon abgesehen, dass die Seerosen dieses Jahr - wie viele Pflanzen - später in Gang kommen - sitzen Deine frei im Bodensubstrat oder im Bottich. Und hast Du die mal gedüngt? Von nix kommt nämlich nix.


----------



## hantaner (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Seerosen blühen dieses Jahr nicht*

Sie sind in Pflanzkörben, die auf Steinen stehen. Die Körbe waren aber bisher kein großes Hindernis, denn sie wurzelten aus den Körben raus in den Sandboden. Gedüngt habe ich bisher nie. Sie hatten ja immer geblüht. Allerding habe ich den Sandboden diese Frühjahr entfernt, da er nur noch eine stinkende schwarze Masse war.


----------



## Christine (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Seerosen blühen dieses Jahr nicht*

Da hast Du Deine Antwort. Du hast den Seerosen den Nährboden entzogen.


----------



## Eugen (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Seerosen blühen dieses Jahr nicht*



hantaner schrieb:


> Gedüngt habe ich bisher nie. Sie hatten ja immer geblüht. .



Einmal ist halt immer das Erstemal.
Meine größte im Teich frei ausgepflanzte hat bis zum letzten Jahr auch immer reichlich geblüht,letztes Jahr dann eben nicht.
Heuer wurde sie gedüngt und siehe da,sie blüht wieder.



hantaner schrieb:


> Allerding habe ich den Sandboden diese Frühjahr entfernt, da er nur noch eine stinkende schwarze Masse war.



Da liegt wohl der Hund begraben. Die schwarze,stinkende Masse war für die Seerose genau richtig, nämlich Dünger pur.
 den "Gestank" riecht man nur, wenn das Substrat an die Luft kommt.


----------



## hantaner (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Seerosen blühen dieses Jahr nicht*

Also zum Oppi-Baumarkt und Dünger kaufen? Welcher ist denn zu empfehlen (flüssig fest ect.)? Auf was muß ich denn achten.

tante Edit: Oder doch wieder Sand einbringen?


----------



## Eugen (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Seerosen blühen dieses Jahr nicht*

da du lt.Profil einen Fertigteich hast,würde ich schon allein aus optischen Gründen wieder Sand rein tun.
Düngen würde ich trotzdem auch noch.
Am besten sind die Langzeitdüngekugeln. (für "Blühpflanzen" )
Jährlich - je nach Größe der Rose bzw. des Korbs - 2-3 Stück.
Die Mühe wird dann mit schönen Blüten belohnt


----------



## hantaner (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Seerosen blühen dieses Jahr nicht*

Der Fertigteich ist jetzt nur noch der Pflanzenfilter, der große Teich ist mit Folie. Vielen Dank für eure Mühe, ihr habt mir sehr geholfen.


----------



## Fluni81 (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Seerosen blühen dieses Jahr nicht*

..ooops, miene blühen, auch ohne Dünger..aber dann muß ich solche Kugeln da ja auch mal reintun...welche speziell für Seerosen?

gruss antje


----------



## Elfriede (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Seerosen blühen dieses Jahr nicht*

Hallo,
in der Regel habe ich in meinem Teich um diese Zeit immer 50-60 offene Seerosenblüten täglich, heuer höchstens 3-4 Blüten hin und wieder, außerdem ist auch das Blattwerk dürftig.
Der Grund dafür: Ich habe die Seerosen noch nicht gedüngt, außer einige, die an der Außenmauer eingehängt und sehr einfach zugänglich sind. Bei diesen Seerosen kannst Du den Unterschied zwischen gedüngt und ungedüngt (unten auf dem Bild) auf dem ersten Foto sehr deutlich erkennen.Das zweite Foto zeigt die gedüngten, blühenden Pflanzen.


                  



Gestern habe ich endlich mit der Düngung der Seerosenkübel begonnen, die auf dem Teichboden stehen, damit ich mich auch bald wieder an vielen Blüten erfreuen kann.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Griechenland
Elfriede


----------



## Fluni81 (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Seerosen blühen dieses Jahr nicht*

Ah ja..da hab ich das nächste Prob..ich weiß gar nicht, wies an  meinem Teichboden so ausschaut..da müssen wir demnächst mal ran...:beten


----------



## Teicher (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Seerosen blühen dieses Jahr nicht*

Hallo, wie soll man des Dünger zeug runter bringen?   Es schwimmt doch blos wieder hoch.
msG, Jimmy


----------



## Annett (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Seerosen blühen dieses Jahr nicht*

Hi.

Als Dünger nimmt man meistens Düngekegel - z.B. von Osmocote.
 
Diese drückt man einfach ein paar Zentimeter ins Substrat und deckt sie dann damit ebenso ab.
Da schwimmt nichts auf und haut nix ab. Allerdings sollte man feuchte Kegel nicht herumliegen lassen - der Kugelverbund löst sich bei manchen Kegeln innerhalb kurzer Zeit auf und man hat nur noch die Einzelperlen...


----------



## hantaner (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Seerosen blühen dieses Jahr nicht*

Hallo ich noch einmal,

eine Seerose hat nun doch angefangen Blütenknospen zu bilden bzw. eine Blüte ist schon aufgegangen. Als Substrat habe ich zur Zeit feinen Kies. Diesen wollte ich nun mit der Düngeaktion (Dünger ist bestellt) durch ein Ton/Sandgemisch ersetzen. Kann ich jetzt noch umtopfen oder nimmt mir die Seerose dies übel?


----------



## niri (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Seerosen blühen dieses Jahr nicht*

Hi Hantaner,

wenn deine Seerose dir das Teilen im Herbst nicht übel genommen hat, so wird sie dir das Umtopfen jetzt zu der besten Pflanzzeit umsoweniger übel nehmen. Und über Lehm/Sandgemisch mit zusätzlicher Düngerbeigabe wird sie sich sicher immens freuen und dich mit Blüten beschenken.

Übrigens, das Düngen der Seerosen mit besagten Düngerkegeln funktioniert nur gut, wenn die Pflanzen im Lehm/Sandgemisch stehen. Im Kies und anderen gröberen Substrat entweicht der Dünger innerhalb kürzester Zeit ins Wasser .

LG
Ina


----------



## hantaner (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Seerosen blühen dieses Jahr nicht*

Hallo Ina,

das mit der schnellen Abgabe des Düngers im Kies an das Wasser  hatte ich mir schon gedacht, deswegen wollte ich auf Biokatzenstreu, ähm ich meine natürlich Lehm umstellen.  Jetzt muß nur noch der Dünger bei mir eintrudeln, dann wird umgetopft.
Vielen Dank für die schnellen Antworten. Ein klasse Forum hier.

LG zurück

Hantaner


----------



## niri (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Seerosen blühen dieses Jahr nicht*

Noch mal ich . 

Wenn du Katzenstreu verwenden möchtest, dann gib 2/3 Sand dazu. Katzenstreu ist kein Lehm, es ist reinster Ton (meistens Bentonit) und sehr dicht. Weiche Katzenstreu vorher mit Wasser ein, es quillt gewaltig. Erst danach würde ich es mit Sand mischen und Proportionen beachten. Ich habe es mal mit diesem Material ausprobiert und bin wieder beim gewöhnlichem Lehmboden aus der Umgebung gelandet. Katzenstreu ist nicht grundsätzlich ungeeignet, mann kann aber leicht Fehler bei der Verwendung machen . Düngermenge würde ich auch dabei noch erhöhen, zumindest auf das doppelte.

LG
Ina


----------



## hantaner (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Seerosen blühen dieses Jahr nicht*

Ok, vielen dank für den Tip. Also 2/3 Sand, ich hatte 1/3 Sand im Hinterkopf.

LG

Hantaner


----------



## niri (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Seerosen blühen dieses Jahr nicht*

Wenn ich gewöhnlichen Lehm nehme, mische ich ihn in Verhältnis ca. 1:1 mit Sand. Lehm hat Sand- und Tonanteile. Naturkatzenstreu ist kein Lehm sondern Ton (keine Sandanteile und sehr undurchlässig), deswegen würde ich bei Verwendung von diesem Material mehr Sand beimischen.

LG
Ina


----------



## Elfriede (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Seerosen blühen dieses Jahr nicht*

Hallo,

ich habe vor Jahren auch Katzenstreu verwendet, mit nur etwa einem  Drittel Sandanteil, was sich bald als Fehler herausstellte, denn die Teichpflanzen fanden darin keinen richtigen Halt und fielen bei stärkerem Wind immer wieder um.Bei der Seerosenpflanzung wird es sicher etwas besser funktionieren, trotzdem sehe ich Katzenstreu eher als Notlösung an, wenn reiner Lehm nicht zu bekommen ist.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Teicher (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Seerosen blühen dieses Jahr nicht*

warscheinlich bin ich zu doof zum kaperien.  Wie sall ich runter kommen zum wurzelstock?  Ich müsste erst das wasser ablassen. Oder?
, Jimmy


----------



## Moderlieschenking (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Seerosen blühen dieses Jahr nicht*

@Teicher
Hallo Jimmy, laut Profil hast du eine Tiefe von 1m.
Also meine Große steht auch auf 1m in einem Pflanzkorb.
Da hilft nur Badehose anziehen und Luft anhalten, vorausgesetzt sie steht in einem Pflanz-
korb, ansonsten würde ich lieber  warten und die Aktion erst nächstes Jahr im 
zeitigen Frühjahr machen. Denn wenn deine schon Jahrelang am Teichboden ist, dann
wirst du sie so nicht so einfach hochbekommen - da hilft dann nur Wasser ablassen.
Habe das heuer bei meinem Arbeitskollegen gesehen, der hatte seine Seerose (eine starkwachsende) 5 Jahre ohne etwas zu machen im Teich, und das Rhizom war ein Riesending, das war Schwerstarbeit das Rhizom aus dem Teich zu bekommen.
lg Markus


----------



## Candira (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Seerosen blühen dieses Jahr nicht*

Meine Seerose (7 Jahre ungepflegt im Teich) habe ich dieses Frühjahr durch 3 geteilt und so eingetopft wie hier empfohlen.
Seit heute ist die erste Knospe unterhalb der Wasseroberfläche sichtbar! 

Von Werner hab ich auch eine Seerose, die hat jetzt schon 4 Blätter und ich hoffe auch bald auf ihre erste Knospe. :beten


----------



## Eva-Maria (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Seerosen blühen dieses Jahr nicht*

Die erste Knospe durchbricht die Wasseroberfläche.... ich freue mich!


----------



## Fluni81 (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Seerosen blühen dieses Jahr nicht*



Eva-Maria schrieb:


> Die erste Knospe durchbricht die Wasseroberfläche.... ich freue mich!



...die Blattfarbe ist ja klasse


----------



## Joachim (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Seerosen blühen dieses Jahr nicht*

... die werden aber sicher noch grün  zumindest hab ichs so bisher beobachten dürfen.


----------



## Teicher (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Seerosen blühen dieses Jahr nicht*

He Markus,  voriges Jahr hab ich versucht den aller __ Teichrosen zu heben. Ha! denks de,des sch---- ding war wie einbetoniert.  Hab's geh gelassen.
Gruss, Jimmy


----------

